Ask HN: What did you do to get extra streams of income for yourself? - adawg4
======
saluki
What do you have that could be of value to others?

Can you offer freelance services, programming, consulting?

Could you build an audience/sell info products/courses to teach something you
understand very well.

Could you share information in a blog to get enough traffic for ads/affiliate
sales.

Could you teach an online course related to your profession or write online
course for a certification exam you have passed.

Think about what skills, knowledge you have and what would be valuable to
others. Offer free advice, write a blog, start getting more involved in the
community where people would find this valuable.

Try different things to find what works for you and what you enjoy doing.

~~~
sdwedq
They are asking what you did, not what they should do.

------
Fragoel2
Matched betting
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matched_betting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matched_betting))

~~~
justaguyhere
Interesting, could you please elaborate on how you use it?

~~~
Fragoel2
I am subscribed to a matched betting service (I would link to it but its in
Italian, I'm sure you can find plenty googling), I pay a monthly fee and they
provide guides (on a daily base) and tools to take advantage of bookmakers
bonuses. After you get the hang of it, it gets quite easy.

A few quirks: \- Depending on gambling laws of your country, it might or might
not be possible to do matched betting \- It's not a constant source of income,
it decreases over time as you can only exploit welcome bonuses once and
bookmakers stop offering promotions to you after they realize you're not a
fish. The year I started doing it I was over 4k euros yearly income, now I'm
happy if I can get 2k. Still, I'm happy with the amount I get, its a good
chunk of my income but for someone with a high salary might not be worth it.
\- The coronavirus pandemic slowed things down quite a bit, since currently
there are few sport events. So it might be not the best time to start doing
it.

------
giantg2
Sell honey, sell crafts, etc

------
throw_this_one
Make/sell something that people want.

~~~
abrichr
How did you find out what people want?

~~~
giantg2
If you see something similar selling somewhere else, then you can probably
sell it too.

